# this is saracen



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

he was my best friend and a right mummy's boy.i lost him about 8 yrs ago but will never stop thinking of him..


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy, he looks so majestic


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

He's lovely, great name as well Janice, i love his coat


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautifull boy he was to...very handsome.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely boy


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Bless!
Great name by the way.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous and looks like he was big.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

thankyou all for your lovely replies...i got him for just £20 the people that had him before me didnt want him because he barked at everything that walked past their fence...they didnt know what they gave up....the name saracen came from the tv programe gladiators...


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Janice he was beautiful, lovely colour and looks like a big one to , i dont think you ever stop missing them , lost my Martie a couple of yrs ago and though i love the two i have she was my soulmate and i still miss her like crazy,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*glad 2 have u back huni wheres ya eggs xxx*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *glad 2 have u back huni wheres ya eggs xxx*


lol thanks.and i think i've got enough on my hands with lai and mia let alone eggs.........


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> thankyou all for your lovely replies...i got him for just £20 the people that had him before me didnt want him because he barked at everything that walked past their fence...they didnt know what they gave up....the name saracen came from the tv programe gladiators...


He was my fav gladiator thats why i loved the name


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

griffpan said:


> He was my fav gladiator thats why i loved the name


when we got him his name was marley..but saracen suited him much better


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> when we got him his name was marley..but saracen suited him much better


Since reading the book Marley & me I always associate that name with Labs. Think Marley & Sarecen are both great names though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

He was a very Handsome boy


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

He was a stunner what a beautiful pic


----------

